# What is your oldest fish(past and present)?



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi gang.:wave:

Pls post your oldest fish of past and present.:mrgreen:

*Past:*
I used to have a 4 years old shubunkin. It died after it fell to the floor. :frustrated:

*Present:*
4 years old Siamese Algae Eater
~It's currently living with my green arowana and other loaches. He was moved after bullying other fish in the community tank.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my platy is almost a year old. poor thing its mate died and every thing but hes still liveing strong


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

My oldest was probably my dear Dojo loach -- was about 4 years old when I found him desicated on the floor.  

My current oldest are probably my black tetras which were used to cycle the tank -- about 3 years old.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 5 year old cory cat . Prior to that, I had a plecostomus that lived 4 years. Last night I lost my betta and he was three-and-a-half years old.


----------



## butterbean 3 (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a 4 year old Black Angel that was killed by a new 1/2 the size angel I got to keep her company :frustrated: I no longer have angels

The oldest I have right now are 2 -Two year old Blue & Gold Gourami


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

My 2 largest angels are about 7 years or more. Unfortunately, I believe one is on it's last leg, due to it's old age. Sadly, the other may go soon, since I got both of them the same time.

One of my biggest clown loaches is about 7 years old or so also, but I know I have no problems about that, since they have a long lifespan.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> One of my biggest clown loaches is about 7 years old or so also, but I know I have no problems about that, since they have a long lifespan.


What's the size of that clown, Eddie?:mrgreen:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

That clown is the one that's about 5" or so. Strangely, I never saw any noticeable growth on the loaches, until I moved them into my 125 gallon (473 liter). When they were in my 55 gallon, I performed weekly water changes at about 20% or so with little feedings. In my 125, I do WC about 3-4 days, at about 40%. When they were first moved, I did about 40% WC every 2-3 days with lots of feedings, becuase of the new juvenile discus, which I later moved into their own growout tank. Ever since the larger water changes, the clowns seem to have grown rapidly (as you can see from my previous post) within a few months. I would have to assume it's the larger water changes and more food that probably allowed them to grow significantly. At that rate, I would probably be seeing it to be about 7" within the next year or so.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great, Eddie.:welldone: Hope they reach 12 inches. :twisted:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

My oldest past was a neon that lived for 12 years in a 15 gallon livebearer tank. 
My oldest present are my oscars, 2 of which I have raised since they were about the size of a quarter... both now almost 12 yrs old. The 3rd oscar is one I adopted when a customer mentioned "throwing them away" because his 2 oscars had hexamita so badly that neither had much of a face left. (yes, I not only managed to save him, but he is completely healed, no sign of scarring anywhere) Sadly 1 of them died in a fire about 4 yrs ago. The other resides in the 220 with my original oscars, and has spawned with my longfin tiger oscar many times over now. The adopted oscar is guessed to be about 6 yrs old now.
Next to my oscars is the foot long standard pleco in their tank, who is about 10 yrs old now.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, my tank is only a few months old, but my mollies were bought just a few weeks after the tank cycled, so they're my oldest fish. (I had neon tetras but they died due to a big attack of white spot)


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

umm... a 3 month old comon p13c0?


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have had my Albino C.Aenus for about 2 years now but we brought him at 8cm.

His name is Zoidburg ( as some of you know ) and has quite a funny personality.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

well our oldest would have to be our pengiun tetra we have had for 2 years. He is the only fish we have left out of our first tropical tank


----------



## squiggles (Nov 13, 2006)

we had a common pleco tat we had to give to our friend, who still has him, right now he's prob 4 years old. i remember as a teenager havin a tank, when we first got it we had the usual tank full of neons and glow light tetras, most died off eventually but one neon and one glowlight lived on together for many years, prob 4 or 5 sadly when one died, the other quicly perished.


----------



## ^angel^ (Dec 2, 2006)

i have an old betta...about 2 years.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

a flying fox we got as a freebe a swear the little guy was about 7 when we sold him i bet he's still alive now!

at the mo my clarias is the longest resident we rescued him about 2 years ago slightly batterd and missing parts, we never thought he would survive but later found out u cant kill these fish if you try lol (not really)


----------



## dominicanpapi82 (Dec 24, 2006)

Past and present: Four some neons that are at least a year old. Got the at the petstore last January and they were the same size they are now.


----------



## tetragirlx253 (Dec 26, 2006)

[past] i had an old 20 gallon thats falling apart now but i used to have a wide variety of fish in there that actually lived pretty long (until an ick widespread, sadly) and there was actually a goldfish we had for at least 7 or 8 years that I got as a "thank you" gift from a birthday party. we personally thought it would only last a few weeks, but it grew to be at least 6 inches, if not more. we also had some bala sharks in there that lasted a good 5 or 6 years.
[present] in a new 55 gallon i've got there's a couple black skirt tetras that are i think 2 years and their babies, as well, that are close to 1.5 years.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

My oldest fish(es) past and present are (1)mottled sleeper goby and (1)grey synodontis. Both are about 8 yrs old now. The goby is an eating machine - as bad as any snakehead I've ever had. They both occupy the same "old fish home". The goby is about 11" long and the Synodontis is about 12" long. Think they'll get any larger? Hope not.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This year, my SAE is going to reach 5 years.:welldone: Along with the remaining fish I have which have already surpassed a year...pencilfish, angelfish, glass bloodfin, penguin tetras, kuhli loaches, yoyo loach, clown loach and green aro.:mrgreen:


----------

